# a very serious seller



## compur (May 2, 2010)

Watch out!

This eBay seller says:

_"I will carefully watch and evaluate every bidder on this item.
If you do not meet the criteria of a serious Pentax Photographer
or a serious eBay buyer with near perfect feedback.
You will be permanently blocked from bidding on any of my Pentax 
items now on and in the future."_

I wonder what her "criteria" is for a "serious Pentax Photographer"? :mrgreen:


----------



## slowstr8fastturns (May 2, 2010)

30 years being a photographer , wouldn't you think you could take better pictures of the lens.


----------



## Vautrin (May 2, 2010)

there are crazy people everywhere...  i've stopped being amazed at the things i see anymore...

if you read his shipping policies he's got an attitude about a lot of things...


----------



## Mike_E (May 3, 2010)

She didn't really want to sell it, she wanted to have some one adopt it.


----------



## Goontz (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2010)

Here is your "discriminating" e-Bay seller Compur...Wendy B


eBay My World - wendyb5202 


All About Me

What everyone should know about me
I am a married mother of two wonderful daughters. My hobby and passion in life is Photography.

Things I sell
Exclusively Pentax Lenses and Camera equipment, But I am considering selling some of my daughters extravagant Prom Gowns that are collecting dust.

Things I buy
Exclusively Pentax Lenses and Camera equipment

Things I collect
Good looking men over 35, just kidding


----------



## Vautrin (May 3, 2010)

yup...wack job


----------



## compur (May 3, 2010)

She says she's "been a photographer for nearly 30 years" so, judging by her
picture, she must have started when she was about five years old.  I wonder 
who her first clients were?


----------



## KmH (May 3, 2010)

> _"I will carefully watch and evaluate every bidder on this item._
> _If you do not meet the criteria of a serious Pentax Photographer_
> _or a serious eBay buyer with near perfect feedback._
> _You will be permanently blocked from bidding on any of my Pentax _
> _items now on and in the future."_


 
It would be extremely valuable to carefully and closely study this technique, note the innovative and careful use of psychological principals, and then file it away safely in the round file.

The seller seems to suffer from optical rectalitis.


----------



## gsgary (May 4, 2010)

If she was a serious Pentax user she would have one of these 
Pentax SMC-A* 85mm F1.4 Lens & MH-RA67 hood NICE RARE on eBay (end time 07-May-10 15:58:32 BST)


----------



## Live_free (May 4, 2010)

Someone has been coped up in her house too long.. I doubt she is married, has all those cameras, and has kids. Probably single and has 30 cats... js xD


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Wendy 5202 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> She didn't really want to sell it, she wanted to have some one adopt it.



Actually you are correct. I would rather sell a lens to a Pentax user that needs it and make sure it fits their needs. If a buyer asks the lens capability I answer with honesty not with intent to sell them something they do not have a need for.


----------



## Wendy 5202 (Oct 19, 2010)

compur said:


> She says she's "been a photographer for nearly 30 years" so, judging by her
> picture, she must have started when she was about five years old.  I wonder
> who her first clients were?


 
Thank you so much for the compliment  . That profile photo was taken on the day that I opened my eBay account I was 48 years old.


----------



## Wendy 5202 (Oct 19, 2010)

gsgary said:


> If she was a serious Pentax user she would have one of these
> Pentax SMC-A* 85mm F1.4 Lens & MH-RA67 hood NICE RARE on eBay (end time 07-May-10 15:58:32 BST)




Actually I do. But I prefer this one more rIMGP4624.jpg photo - Indecent Exposure photos at pbase.com. It was uploaded a few moments ago. To state its not the "fiction" that some are purveying here.

And "know how to use it"


----------



## Wendy 5202 (Oct 19, 2010)

slowstr8fastturns said:


> 30 years being a photographer , wouldn't you think you could take better pictures of the lens.


 
My Pbase pentax_lenses Photo Gallery by Indecent Exposure at pbase.com

You owe me an apology.


----------



## Leo4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha interesting twist onto this thread. :er:



Atleast they think your pretty, they trash talk you because they are envious.


----------



## Wendy 5202 (Oct 20, 2010)

Leo4 said:


> Haha interesting twist onto this thread. :er:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast they think your pretty, they trash talk you because they are envious.


 
First of all Thank you for your compliment. 

What bothers me is I have never been a member of this forum or had any association with it. Yet the forum allows such behavior. I conduct myself with honesty and integrity. Yet on a simple Google search I find this completely unfounded trash talk about my name and likeness. 

With the understanding that "yes I am on the internet as an eBay seller" and that can be interpreted by some as free speech to say whatever they want to whether it be true or not.

Why did the OP not contact me through my eBay and ask me why I have such a policy?  It would have been clearly understood if he/she would have asked.

On every listing that I have put up on eBay for the past 4 years. I receive at least 10 bids/questions to ship that are fraudulent or that are from scam artists mostly from Asia.

If I am a "nut Case" like one did post in this thread, for protecting my goods from fraud then so be it. But I am one smart nutcase to recognize the fraudulent bidders.

Perhaps the OP of this thread was one of the bidders I blocked?

This why forums have moderators. I was underhandedly trashed by this forum member. 

Anyways I find this forum to have content that is relevant to my interest's and feel I can contribute with "Honesty and Integrity". So I will visit from time to time.

Wendy


----------



## Goontz (Oct 21, 2010)

So you googled yourself to see what you can find (weird enough), came across a random forum posting that's nearly 6 months old, and took such offense to it that you felt the need to register and attempt to redeem yourself? :er:

Three words: It's the Internet. 

Good for you if you find some interest in the forum and stick around, but you have to understand that, in fact, it is _not_ the job of any moderator to lock threads or ban someone or anything else every time someone pokes a little fun or says something that might offend another. That would be an impossible task and there likely wouldn't be much of a forum left as a result. This is nothing new to the world of forums. Again, this is the Internet. No one owes you any apologies. You won't agree with everyone, like what everyone believes or has to say, etc. Don't take it so seriously. Good luck.


----------



## ghache (Oct 21, 2010)

Wendy 5202 said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't really want to sell it, she wanted to have some one adopt it.
> ...


 
LOL seriously? 

If i have a 400 $ lens for sale. I would sell it to a 140 year old monkey if hes welling to pay for it.


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's one of my favorites. :lmao:

Canon F1 Olympic High Speed with Battery Pack & Cord - eBay (item 320484217748 end time Nov-01-10 17:19:24 PDT)


----------



## Brightside (Oct 21, 2010)

Wendy 5202 said:


> Leo4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the OP not contact me through my eBay and ask me why I have such a policy? It would have been clearly understood if he/she would have asked.
> ...


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 21, 2010)

I wonder if the resurrection of this old thread might be considered harassment now that Wendy's a member and should be dealt with accordingly :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

TPF FAQ's.....

_"*TPF prides itself on encouraging friendly and open discourse regarding  photography.    Personal attacks on any members as well as TPF Staff  will not be tolerated, and these posts will be deleted and the  instigators possibly banned."    

"* Flaming is not tolerated.   Any member who routinely taunts,  insults, or engages in any inflammatory, fight-inducing behavior will  face banning, and such posts will be edited or removed." _


----------

